# A Brown Snake encounter



## saratoga (Oct 26, 2009)

Eastern Brown Snake _Pseudonaja textilis_. I spent some time following one of these fast moving Australian elapids around today. Renowned for their threat displays and aggressive nature when threatened or provoked, this video shows a more timid and inquisitive side to the snake. Am working on putting something longer together.

[video=youtube;UBWISDi1Kdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBWISDi1Kdc[/video]


----------



## kupper (Oct 26, 2009)

I Also found one this week that was very well mannered for a brown I was very suprised


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 26, 2009)

How are they arggressive? I have one down at the farm and he is the tamest wild snake i have ever seen. Even tough i dont hold him


----------



## anntay (Oct 26, 2009)

wow never thought that they would do that.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 26, 2009)

You got up very close to one. Apparently its only when they are conrnered or feel threatended, most people say they will chase you.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 27, 2009)

PLEASE snakemadness dont have that view about all eastern browns ...what may seem a very calm snake ,one moment, can turn on a dime and become your NIGHTMARE ...

saratoga great vid ...and you guys need to come up and see a few heated up QLD eastern browns 
kupper we know why you interacted with a baby eb


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 27, 2009)

I certainly never tire of your vids or pics saratoga! Very good! As always!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 27, 2009)

Well done, the snake looks very relaxed, and nice and close.


----------



## cris (Oct 27, 2009)

Great vid, it contrasts well with your vid of the western brown(which must be fake, as im told snakes will never chase you lol).


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 27, 2009)

Such a fantastic video. It amazing how curious and placid the snake seemed. That mulga video on the otherhand...I dont know if Id be that brave.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great footage Saratoga,thats exactly correct Redbellybite,they even put the more experienced catcher on their toes..They certaintly arnt a snake to foul around with...They may look docile and placid BUT it only takes a split second and they can be Satans brother ..MARK


----------



## popeye (Oct 27, 2009)

cool mate!


----------



## saratoga (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

i would hate to think that some of the younger members get the idea from this that this is what Browns are like....they are a snake which should be treated with the utmost caution. As people have said, when threatened they can be satanic! However it does show that they are not out to attack you.

I was surprised by how alert this snake was and it took a lot of patience to get close without scaring or alarming it. I was very lucky it was in such an open area where I could follow it around for an hour or so as it explored cracks and holes. You only had to take your eye off it for a second and it would disappear. I actually gave up several times only to discover it reappearing somewhere as I was about to walk off.

The video is the last minute of my tape. I was waiting for it to come out of the hole, my tape said 1 minute left. It came out and I knew it was going to be good. With the meter then saying 0 minutes left I was so lucky to get this....the instant it retreated from the video the tape shut down! I did get quite a few good shots beforehand which I will edit together sometime. Last week I actually got a pair mating on film.......would also love to get some males combating.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 27, 2009)

nice snake, look foward to more pics and videos from your herping adventures.


----------



## reptilerob (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome clip, well done.


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice vid Saratoga! Reminds me of when I stumbled out of the troopy one morning near Chillagoe, heard a rustling in the leaves, and walked over, stark naked, to have a look. The snake was under a pile of leaves so I had to get pretty close to see it. It was a brown, which then came over to look at me. It nosed around my bare feet and even prodded under them, then moved on. Geez I was sweating


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 27, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Nice vid Saratoga! Reminds me of when I stumbled out of the troopy one morning near Chillagoe, heard a rustling in the leaves, and walked over, stark naked, to have a look. The snake was under a pile of leaves so I had to get pretty close to see it. It was a brown, which then came over to look at me. It nosed around my bare feet and even prodded under them, then moved on. Geez I was sweating


 must say Serpentes ..I have never had an encounter with a EB ..naked ...ha ha


----------



## whyme (Oct 27, 2009)

from the background noise it seems he's preety keen on the Kenworths jake brake vibes. Awsome vid though. One in a million shot for a warm EB


----------



## beersdave (Oct 27, 2009)

loved it , very natural.


----------



## DonnB (Oct 27, 2009)

I have one come into one of the enclosures at work yesterday. Quite placid really.


----------

